# Tax court of canada rules against intrawest on gst issue



## cd5 (Jun 13, 2016)

We have posted the public judgment (dated Jun 9, 2016)
on the GST appeal issue to the group website. 

Beyond the GST situation itself, the arguments presented by
The Honourable Justice Steven K. D'Arcy provide
excellent insight into how our club is structured,
who owns what, who has control over what, etc... (up to page 41).
You can each come to your own conclusions.

For Gwyneth Edwards, the reading of the document confirms her understanding of
how the club operates (which she articulated in the PPT presentation).
She also learned a lot about who actually owns the property / has beneficial
interest, the differences between the club (appellant)
and the members (resort point purchasers), rights and obligations etc....
The judgement suggests that there are quite a few issues,
which go beyond just the GST implications.

The good news is that we have an outside entity (Canadian judge)
who has examined our club in detail and provided a useful transcript
for us to use as guidance. However, the case is considered
closed with the Tax Court of Canada, so calling them up
and saying "please help us" is not a viable option.

BUT - this is an excellent source of information that we can highly leverage going forward.

Full document concerning the ruling can be found here: http://citheownersgroup.wix.com/home#!gst-ruling/e2sxy


----------

